# Kreg jig pocket hole question



## StopBlock11 (Jun 17, 2019)

Building a workbench. I hated doing it since it was my first workbench Lol. The irony that to build a level workbench requires you to already have a level workbench. Anyhow… Ive learned a whole lot along the journey.

Heres my benchtop. Based on my limited tools/small shop, i ended up laminating 2- 3/4" plywood sheets together. Then will have 4×4 supports under the top, going across the bench, every 8" for future dog holes. This will guarantee 3 1/2" dog hole depth.

Now, I plan on using kreg jig pocket hole to secure 4×4 supports for under the top. I know i need plenty of screw support, so here is my question… 
would it be a good idea to do 4 screws, 2 on each side of 4×4 post, so 8 total pocket hole screws per support? Basically I would drill pocket holes into both sides of 4×4 at 3/4" mark, like you would on a 2×4. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

Stopblock11,

I have built a couple of plywood and 2x materials workbenches

So you are doing the 4×4 supports to have the width for the dog holes (as opposed to just 2×4s)?

To be honest, if is me, I would do 2×4 on 16" or 24" centers using joist hangers or pocket screws. For the dog holes, I would glue two 2×4s together and install them(in sections) along the line where I wanted the dog holes. The laminated 2×4 would be install perpendicular to the supports and I actually glue them to the underside of the plywood.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I am a big fan of pocket screws where they are appropriate. Unfortunately, I don't think this application is very appropriate. There just won't be enough strength there. If it were mine, I would glue the 4X4 to the plywood. Lumber doesn't expand/contract much in the longitudinal direction and will not create a problem over this distance (assuming the 4X4's are run crossways). You can use pocket screws to hold the material in place until the glue dries but they will provide very little of the strength.


----------



## StopBlock11 (Jun 17, 2019)

Right, to keep the plywood top from sagging in the middle, I'm having to do cross supports. So I'm putting 4×4s underneath to support the top, and also provide 3 1/2" depth needed for dog holes through supports. Thought about using 2×4s as supports, but dont want to run the risk of missing when I drill the dog hols into the top


----------



## StopBlock11 (Jun 17, 2019)

@tmason thanks for the joist hanger suggestion. I will go this route instead. Looks much more secure.


----------

